# London After Midnight



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

I know this is probably going out too late to do most of you any good, but I only just noticed. Tomorrow morning (Monday, the 26th of July) at 0730 Eastern Time, TCM is running the 1927 lost Lon Chaney classic "London After Midnight". It's the restored version, which basically means it's about all that's left, which isn't much, but at least it's something!


----------

